# Altolamprologus compressiceps (Chaitika orange fin)



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Shame on me, I have been treating my orange fin comps like the Rodney Dangerfield of my fish room. I probably have about 100 to 150 F1 Altolamprologus compressiceps (Chaitika orange fin) fry in one of my 55 gallon tanks. I decided to pull out a group of the larger ones (which are probably close to 2") and put them in a 10 gallon photography tank. They really are a great looking fish (or so I think 8) ). I guess, when they get to 2" I should probably stop calling them "fry" and start calling them "juvies." In any event, here are a few pics of them in the 10 gallon tank.

CLICK ON IMAGES TO SEE IN ORIGINAL/LARGER SIZE

*F1 Altolamprologus compressiceps (Chaitika orange fin)*
These two dudes where battling for the shell near the front of the tank which allowed me to get some nice shots of the battle...
Which is, precisely, why I placed that shell near the front of the tank :lol:
Altolamps are a very fun species to watch while they jockey for dominance.









I love the "namesake" orange fin



























Take care,
Russ


----------



## Mike_B (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Razzo-

You always have such great pics. How do you do it? What kind of camera, lens, lighting, etc... I bet you've been asked a million times already, hope you don't mind. If there's already a thread maybe you could just post a link. Thanks for any tips you can give. I just upgraded from a super zoom to an Olympus PEN mirrorless camera and am looking forward to better pics of my fish (and everything else!).

Mike

PS- !!!!!!!GO CARDS!!!!!!!


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome pics and fish, thanks.

Daniel


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike_B said:


> Hey Razzo-
> 
> You always have such great pics. How do you do it? What kind of camera, lens, lighting, etc... I bet you've been asked a million times already, hope you don't mind. If there's already a thread maybe you could just post a link. Thanks for any tips you can give. I just upgraded from a super zoom to an Olympus PEN mirrorless camera and am looking forward to better pics of my fish (and everything else!).
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,

How does that saying go: "My enemy's enemy,... is my friend?" I am a White Sox fan who can't stand the Cubs; therefore, I like the Cards - right? GO CARDS!!!! 

I have a Canon EOS Rebel T2i with a 18 to 55 mm IS lens. With a DSLR it is much easier to get a good image. When I used my advanced compact camera, it took a lot my effort to get a good image. With the DSLR, often times, I will not even use a flash which was the case with images 1, 2, & 4 in this thread (possibly the 3rd image too - can't recall for sure). Nothing special in the light department - sometimes I will move the light from on top to the side of the tank - this works real well with the calvus and no flash (makes their spots glow when the turn just right - see pic below).

I take a lot of photos and few are selected for a forum post. I use Paint Shop Pro to clean them up. With the clone brush I eliminate as much static/debris as possible, then I will adjust the brightness contrast and that usually helps the background. Depending on how severe the flash was, I may adjust the color balance to try to get the image back to what the eye actually saw.

I set up ambush points, like the shell in the front of the tank, that I know the fish will be drawn to. For shy fish, I will setup the tripod and leave the camera on it infront of the tank for a couple days. Altolamps are very smart fish and can even tell the difference between people. With the camera left infront of the tank, the learn that it is not a threat and perform better.

I also crop the image using the "rule of thirds" as much as possible (rarely leaving the subject smack dab in the middle of the image). Negative space is just as important as your subject. I try to never crop in tight to the subject. I want the viewer's eye to stay interested in the image. I have found these tips to help make for more engaging images.

Just a few tips, hope that helps some 










Russ


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful pics and fish! I especially like the ones directly above. Which variant are they?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I really like this variant Razzo... hmm, where could I fit some in... :lol:

great pics too.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

The pics are so great as usual but I'm equally impressed with the health and genetic quality of the fish you are breeding!

That's good Alto husbandry right there! :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Just an update guys.... This bad little dude was from one of my first ever orange fin comp fry batches a few years ago. I kept him out of hundreds to go in a front tank one day. After a few years, that day arrived. He's got some serious attitude which may end up getting him in trouble with my alpha male gibberosa.

Here's a couple new pics of him in the front tank and a couple posted before...



















Here, alpha was gently nipping at the comps fins. Alpha leaves the calvus alone but he will get after this comp and I believe that is due to the bad a_ _ attitude this comp has...


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

I especially like the contrast of little bad dude to alpha photos. Using alpha as a soft background was clever.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Said it before, that is a great comp variant.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> Said it before, that is a great comp variant.


Thanks, I agree. They are my "slowest" selling altolamp fry species and I always marvel at that because I love how they look.

Russ


----------



## JDubya (Mar 9, 2004)

After being out of the hobby for the last 10-12 years, I purchased a 75 gallon tank for my boys for Christmas. After seeing the pics of your comps, I'm even more excited to get back into it. Tank is almost cycled and I'll be looking for some of these. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## cichnatic (May 11, 2012)

Love the last picture of the front and comp. Such a nice contrast in color and size.

So all those shots were taken with a Canon T2i with kit lens? Just amazing!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Super pictures Razzo...and beautiful fish. They shots make me want to "cradle" them cause they look like they are pouting...one of those "poor baby" moments...a Mom thing I guess...LOL

You know, about 6 months ago a friend got some of these and was so excited. He asked me if I liked them and I said...no way...I hated the smooshed face. Well, times change and you have been the instrument in that change. After seeing your pics of your guys for the last 6 months I fallen in love with them.

thank you for bringing such a special species to the spotlight!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Gorgeous Comps! I've kept Chaitika and Kantalamba Comps in the past. They are probably my favorite coloration. I have Kipili Comps currently, and to me, they look like washed out Black Calvus. Occasionally they have some jet black coloration, but I'm not as adept at picture taking as you are, to show them off...lol!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichnatic said:


> Love the last picture of the front and comp. Such a nice contrast in color and size.
> 
> So all those shots were taken with a Canon T2i with kit lens? Just amazing!


Yes, thank you


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichlid-gal said:


> Super pictures Razzo...and beautiful fish. They shots make me want to "cradle" them cause they look like they are pouting...one of those "poor baby" moments...a Mom thing I guess...LOL
> 
> You know, about 6 months ago a friend got some of these and was so excited. He asked me if I liked them and I said...no way...I hated the smooshed face. Well, times change and you have been the instrument in that change. After seeing your pics of your guys for the last 6 months I fallen in love with them.
> 
> thank you for bringing such a special species to the spotlight!


Thank you 

Of all the cichlids, altolamps rank #2 on my top 10 list. They look cool and their personalities and movements are equally cool.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys have really encouraged me with your replies. I was beginning to think that I was the only person who liked the orange fin comp.

I almost had to give away my orange fin comp fry. Never understood it :-? When people ordered my A. calvus BCWP, sometimes their quantity and the shipping box size allowed room for a couple more fish. So, I started bundling the orange fins at a reduced rate just to move them. People who received them ended up liking them and were very happy they got them.

Once again, thanks for the replies and giving a "thumbs up" to the Rodney Dangerfield of altolamps.

Russ


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 10, 2013)

Those are awesome looking man, really nice. This weekend Im getting my hands on some that look similar but with a brighter orange/red fin. I believe the guy is calling them fire fin, but they dont look like typical fire fin. Anyway what speed shutter are you using and what ISO? Pictures are quite bright and dont appear to have a flash on em.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You'll have to send a dozen of these guys up here at some point.


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

These make my calvus look like dabs of $%@# floating in the tank... literally these are amazing and remind me of why i always wanted Altolamps.

im after sumbus now, got any pics of those? surely you would have sumbus, you are an altolamp fan


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

riggles17 said:


> Those are awesome looking man, really nice. This weekend Im getting my hands on some that look similar but with a brighter orange/red fin. I believe the guy is calling them fire fin, but they dont look like typical fire fin. Anyway what speed shutter are you using and what ISO? Pictures are quite bright and dont appear to have a flash on em.


Hey riggles,

You are correct - no flash. My settings are, approximately: f/5.6, 1/80, & ISO 1600 white balance set on auto.

Best wishes on those fire fins!

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> You'll have to send a dozen of these guys up here at some point.


I gave away my wilds to a friend and his son. They are still producing fry though.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Cooder said:


> These make my calvus look like dabs of $%@# floating in the tank... literally these are amazing and remind me of why i always wanted Altolamps.
> 
> im after sumbus now, got any pics of those? surely you would have sumbus, you are an altolamp fan


No sumbus Cooder - not yet anyways :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Pic from tonight in front of one of the gibberosa....


----------

